# Green Rocket rebuild



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 22, 2021)

Next up on the project block in the shop is this green Monark Rocket.  I'm not sure the year yet until I get it on the stand and check the serial number but based on the chain guard, I'd guess around 1950 (give or take a year). 

 Came in parts as seen, with a few things missing but more than enough for a good start.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 22, 2021)

Not sure if you can tell from the first picture, but the original fork is bent back pretty bad and will need straightened, Also the fender is badly dented and will need rolled out. Unfortunately the fender bolt and head light screws are very rusted and won't budge so in the H2O tank they go. Hopefully a couple days soaking in good 'ol water and they will break loose so I can make the repairs.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 25, 2021)

Had a little time before the food was ready today so pulled the fork/fender out of the tank and once again the good 'ol water soak worked. Got it all apart and no broken screws/bolts.  Next was to roll the dent out of the fender, then straighten the fork. Not perfect, but better than it was.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 26, 2021)

Had a little time this afternoon and got the Green Rocket on the stand for some inspection and cleaning. Serial Number plate was pretty beat up and hard to read, but with the help of a magnifying glass I was able to make out S#A0899129. As I guessed...1950. 





I then started cleaning the fenders and rack.  Want to leave it as original patina as possible, so just did a good clean with Simple Green first to get the dirt dust and grime off, then a quick wipe down with wax and grease remover. Before & after pics:


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 26, 2021)

Did the same with the frame first before installing the fenders and I also swapped the now straight original fork back.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 27, 2021)

Well, I thought I'd give it a day and see if anyone noticed the head badge change?  Well, no one mentioned it so I will....  

When I got this bike from a good friend I knew the tank was very rusted through, and probably not savable without a lot of welding, bondo glass and bodywork, but I also knew I had a same era solid two tone green Airman tank that was missing a home. So, yesterday when I was cleaning the frame I also swapped out the Rocket badge for a similar patina Airman badge I had. The project is now the Green Rocket/Airman!






















PS. The Rocket tank will become a wall hanger for me to enjoy in my shop!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 28, 2021)

Going to be sweet , i miss my rocket i had , they are kinda hard to find , happy holidays buddy !


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 28, 2021)

Looking KooL!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 28, 2021)

I did a mock up with the original chain guard, and as I expected it wasn't gonna work, just to much cream/ivory. Like my other two '50 Airman Rockets the guard color should match the tank with the lighter being the dominant color and the dark the accent. Fortunately, I had a spare correct guard already in primer so I could save the original. With some warmer than usual weather yesterday and today I did a little faux paint matching. While I was at it, I also did the pedestal light.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 30, 2021)

Got the hubs rebuilt/greased and a nice set of black wall Lightning Darts mounted. Added the truss rods that came with the bike, but they are obviously not Monark. Guessing the previous owner who had the bike in parts probably got them mixed up when rounding things up to give me. I'll try to see if he can find the originals and swap them back, because these just aren't working for me. Had an original cover green seat that didn't match the bike it was on, and since this didn't come with a seat I thought I'd try to use it here. Not sure what I think, might be too much green?? Also now wish I hadn't sold the last pair of original green Monark grips I had to a good friend, they would have really looked good here too Ha!   Definitely not done yet, but getting closer.










.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 30, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Got the hubs rebuilt/greased and a nice set of black wall Lightning Darts mounted. Added the truss rods that came with the bike, but they are obviously not Monark. Guessing the previous owner who had the bike in parts probably got them mixed up when rounding things up to give me. I'll try to see if he can find the originals and swap them back, because these just aren't working for me. Had an original cover green seat that didn't match the bike it was on, and since this didn't come with a seat I thought I'd try to use it here. Not sure what I think, might be too much green?? Also now wish I hadn't sold the last pair of original green Monark grips I had to a good friend, they would have really looked good here too Ha!   Definitely not done yet, but getting closer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1519847
> ...



Boy that green/green is such a classy color combo and that green seat was a good choice.  Reminds me of a 58 Impala, just in class.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 1, 2021)

Nice looking ride.  Personally, I like the green seat, a distinctive touch on an interesting bike.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 10, 2021)

Pretty much been all together for a while. But weather and day job have kept me from getting it out for better pictures. It is supposed to be nice today so I might try to get all 3 Airman bikes out for a family shot later.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 10, 2021)

Got it outside today for pictures, a couple Airman brothers showed up too

















.


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 11, 2021)

Very cool.  Nice addition.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 18, 2021)

I picked up a pair of John's US Royal Chain tires in green & cream from Scott last week. Got them mounted today. I figured they might be too much green, but wanted to try them anyway? I'm not sure, what do you all think? Leave them or back to the black walls?


----------



## PatsBikes (Dec 18, 2021)

Really liked the picture you posted of your trio of Airman bicycles! Nice contrast of colors.
I'm thinkin that green bike needs the painted wheels and the blackwalls back on!
Nice job on that by the way...


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 19, 2021)

I like it. pulls the seat color into the bike. nothing wrong with a project bike making a statement! Pale Green grip it, my friend!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 19, 2021)

@10~18kustoms I think if you dirty them jus' a little they'll be right at home without bein' too over the top.

New meanin' to GREEN Machine😏


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 19, 2021)

I agree with Superman.  Get them dirty, and a little bit scuffed, and they'd be about perfect.


----------



## ODDER (Dec 19, 2021)

I support color matched tires. Looks great man. Ride that thing.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 19, 2021)

ODDER said:


> I support color matched tires. Looks great man. Ride that thing.
> 
> View attachment 1529993



I'm usually against it for some contrast but with that Monark; the color matched white walls If dirtied some jus' look Natural. Same goes for that Stingray 😏

Hell I may consider some Blue white walls for my Modern Heavy Duti later on 🤔 I might have to pull out some more tricks. Lol


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 9, 2022)

Oh well, since I'm going green might as well go all the way.


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks 'Marvelous!' Thanks for documenting/sharing this project. Very skillful colour matching on the guard as well. Could you please tell us the build years of the three 'crewmen' on your lawn sometime? Thanks!

Not trying to be cheeky....but one of those handlebar propellers would be,  well .... too corny?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 9, 2022)

I think the green bike👀 stole the air show that day ❗


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 25, 2022)

Really nice rebuild! I had a Rocket identical to yours. It was in fair condition, and the frame had broken at the bottom bracket and the seatstay.


----------

